
Ask HN: How to deal with losing personal email address? - itronitron
So... I&#x27;m about to lose my personal email address because the organization through which I received it has recently changed their policy.<p>Beyond updating all of my various accounts is there anything else for which I should prepare? I expect that the email address will at some point be associated with someone else.
======
pwg
Not directly related to your question, but before you have this happen to you
again in the future, buy yourself a domain name, and use that domain name for
your personal email. You can either run your own server, or have one of the
commercial entities handle the actual email server part for you. But with your
own domain name, you won't lose your email address again because "the
organization through which [you] received it has ... changed their policy". If
you use a provider, and they change their policy, you can just move to another
provider, yet your address will remain the same.

------
wheresvic1
I can highly recommend migadu for a very low cost professional setup with a
custom domain!

